# AC Power Cord problem



## lilpirate (Mar 17, 2012)

Hello,

I just upgraded to the Corsair CX600 V2 PSU for GTX 560 Ti.

*s8.postimage.org/djfyr30jp/DSC04335.jpg
The A/C power cord that came with it is really weird. I've APC 800W UPS and there's no power socket there which would accommodate this really huge 13 Amps A/C cable.

*s16.postimage.org/mq01w8p2t/DSC04337.jpg

I had a 10 Amps VIP Gold power cable which I'm using now. This cable is thinner than the Corsair one.

What do I do? Can't replace the UPS or PSU of course. Are there any pin converters available in the market? What are they called? Are they available to online?

I've a feeling that the PSU would be of no use if it gets 3 amperes less than what it demands.

Thank you.


----------



## helion (Mar 17, 2012)

13 A? That could burn some things . That _looks_ like a normal 6A tolerance cable. What does the fuse say? It must read something less insane. 

Anyway, you can get a socket adapter at the neighbourhood electrical store for something like Rs. 30-50 for these kind of pins. It is called a universal socket adapter or something. It is designed to accommodate any country's pins and fit properly in the Indian wall outlet. Show the shopkeeper this cable as you go out to buy, and that should do.

That should solve all the issues. Nevermind the 13A.


----------



## lilpirate (Mar 17, 2012)

helion said:


> 13 A? That could burn some things . That _looks_ like a normal 6A tolerance cable. What does the fuse say? It must read something less insane.
> 
> Anyway, you can get a socket adapter at the neighbourhood electrical store for something like Rs. 30-50 for these kind of pins. It is called a universal socket adapter or something. It is designed to accommodate any country's pins and fit properly in the Indian wall outlet. Show the shopkeeper this cable as you go out to buy, and that should do.
> 
> That should solve all the issues. Nevermind the 13A.



The fuse say 13A. That's what worries me.


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 18, 2012)

basically that means it can take upto 13A...after that u will see a small Chernobyl in your room


----------



## lilpirate (Mar 18, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> basically that means it can take upto 13A...after that u will see a small Chernobyl in your room



Okay. So I'm just fine using this old power cord. Thanks everyone.


----------



## koolent (Mar 18, 2012)

well, bro just get another power chord from the nearest computer hardware store and or if you want to buy a power strip then  buy  one..


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 18, 2012)

All power cords are basically same in terms of Psu..no 
Amp rating based issues are caused...only quality and durability of cables varies.
Anyways thats the max current tolerance rating of cord marked on cord plug.


----------



## helion (Mar 18, 2012)

Yeah, it won't make a difference. In case there's any high current flowing it would be cut down first by the spike buster strip itself and then the UPS is on the line, and even then if magic happens and the the current passes through thin airlol, the PSU will have its own fuse and protective circuitry. 

If even then the whole deal is through, then the pieces inside the box are in hazard.


----------



## koolent (Mar 18, 2012)

^^ LOL.. Well, current unless it is a fluctuation, is drew according to the system requirement, whatever your system demands, the current will be able to fulfill that, I don'et think there is a need to worry


----------



## Minion (Mar 18, 2012)

I get similar cord with my Corsair CX430v2 PSU you can't plug those I am using old cord that I was using.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 18, 2012)

you need this or you can use the old cord with no problem:
Electric Supply Pins Plugs Adapter etc explained - Page 3 - India Travel Forum | IndiaMike.com


----------



## Tenida (Mar 18, 2012)

I am using this type of converter with stock cord given with my Corsair GS700.See the pics below.Good quality converter will cost around 60 rupees.
*i.imgur.com/OL8bR.jpg
*i.imgur.com/oONmK.jpg
*i.imgur.com/NXooK.jpg


----------



## asingh (Mar 18, 2012)

What Tenida showed is the best and cheapest option. Safe too.


----------



## aditya_ (Apr 5, 2012)

where do i buy it ? what is it called exactly? that converter is it available in online stores?


----------



## aditya_ (Apr 6, 2012)

any one?


----------

